# Udinese - Inter. 18 settembre ore 12,30. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2022)

Dopo aver battuto in extremis il Torino e passeggiato contro il Plzen, l'Inter dovrà vedersela ad Udine contro l'Udinese. Gli imbattibili dovranno fare a meno della loro stella Hakan. Ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.

Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 12,30


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo aver battuto in extremis il Turno e passeggiato contro il Plzen, l'Inter dovrà vedersela ad Udine contro l'Udinese. Gli imbattibili dovranno fare a mano della loro stella Hakan. Ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 12,30


classica partita dove l'udinese fara millemila occasioni da gol e le melme la sfangheranno con un gol fortunoso.


----------



## CS10 (16 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> classica partita dove l'udinese fara millemila occasioni da gol e le melme la sfangheranno con un gol fortunoso.


No partita da 0-3 secco, senza storia.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo aver battuto in extremis il Turno e passeggiato contro il Plzen, l'Inter dovrà vedersela ad Udine contro l'Udinese. Gli imbattibili dovranno fare a mano della loro stella Hakan. Ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 12,30


La vinceranno da corner.
Un classico degli ingiocabili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Settembre 2022)

non so perchè la giocano, agli ingiocabili andrebbero dati 3 punti di diritto.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo aver battuto in extremis il Torino e passeggiato contro il Plzen, l'Inter dovrà vedersela ad Udine contro l'Udinese. Gli imbattibili dovranno fare a meno della loro *stella* Hakan. Ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 12,30



Stella?


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stella?


Costellazione dell'alce a primavera


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Vincono le m… 8-0


----------



## Baba (18 Settembre 2022)

Voglio un incorna di Becao su calcio d’angolo, la esigo


----------



## Tsitsipas (18 Settembre 2022)

questa la perdiamo. i friulani sono stellari per ora, in modalità Barcellona 2010-11


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2022)

I bianconeri si caleranno le braghe, due colori che sono una garanzia...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> _*I bianconeri si caleranno le braghe*_, due colori che sono una garanzia...



Non credo. Non giocheranno contro i ladri.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2022)

Senza Calha non la guardo neanche


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Senza *Calha* non la guardo neanche



Ti appassiona così tanto?


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo aver battuto in extremis il Torino e passeggiato contro il Plzen, l'Inter dovrà vedersela ad Udine contro l'Udinese. Gli imbattibili dovranno fare a meno della loro stella Hakan. Ma non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 12,30


La GDS ha pubblicato un articolo preventivo, "_E' la più bella Udinese di tutti i tempi?_" cercando di instillare nei friulani un po' di vanagloria e frivolezza, e spianare così la strada al cinismo degli Ingiocabili.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Possono passare direttamente al terzo tempo. 
Auguri all'inter. 

La grande e convincente vittoria contro il toro li ha rigenerati nella mente e nello spirito.
Serviva giusto una controllatina alla messa a terra e all'impianto elettrico. 

La più grande squadra di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Vediamo se i vari Udogie, Beto, Becao si svegliano o rompono i maroni solo a noi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (18 Settembre 2022)

Eccoli qua' Barella gol su punizione.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Eurogol di Barella, già finita...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

0-1


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Finita



Non ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Contro l’Inter questi sempre a 90


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2022)

Finita. Barella si trasforma in Totti.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

come avevo detto ieri gol fortunoso delle melme. barella segnerà un altro gol su punizione tra 10 anni. forse


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

Già stanno vincendo sti delinquenti?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Già stanno vincendo sti delinquenti?



Gol su punizione di Barella


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma che culo che hanno queste *****...


----------



## R41D3N (18 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Già stanno vincendo sti delinquenti?


Prima occasione su calcio di punizione ed eurogol del nano. In ogni caso sono illegali su palle inattive!


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> questa la perdiamo. i friulani sono *stellari* per ora, in modalità Barcellona 2010-11


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

15 minuti in cui gioca solo l'Udinese. Inter una punizione e gol all'incrocio...


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

#SECERAILCORNUTO


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

1-1


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2022)

Incredibile, autogol valido


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Meritatissimo, 20 minuti di solo Udinese.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ancora.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma avevano scritto 2 a 0


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Le m… hanno pure due ammoniti.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2022)

Non c'è partita... Gli imbattibili sono troppo forti... Figuriamoci se deulofeu ci fa il regalo...


----------



## Baba (18 Settembre 2022)

Volete dirmi che l’Inter vista nelle ultime 3/4 partite può vincere lo scudetto? Questi sono alla frutta!! Analaa!!!


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Volete dirmi che l’Inter vista nelle ultime 3/4 partite può vincere lo scudetto? Questi sono alla frutta!! Analaa!!!



Haaalmma che poi arriva lubamba...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Volete dirmi che l’Inter vista nelle ultime 3/4 partite può vincere lo scudetto? Questi sono alla frutta!! Analaa!!!


E' solo un blackout.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

Sono i più fortissimi, non c'è storia, FozzaInda.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Qua era giallo per Acerbi direi...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Volete dirmi che l’Inter vista nelle ultime 3/4 partite può vincere lo scudetto? Questi sono alla frutta!! Analaa!!!



Se non lo vincono è perché lo buttano loro


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2022)

Quanto ha vinto l'Inter?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Acerbi graziato da un giallo clamoroso.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Già 2 cambi


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Settembre 2022)

Mamma mia che involuzione Bastoni.. non ne fa una giusta. Sono indecenti cmq


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Al 30' Inzaghi pronto a cambiare i due ammoniti.
Ahahah


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Già 2 cambi


Praticamente ci sta dicendo che toppato la formazione in pieno


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Qua era giallo per Acerbi direi...


giallissimo, trattenuta plateale, prolungata e con 2 mani


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Bisogna celebrare gli ingiocabili .
Grande squadra.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Gran pacco l'armeno. Grande Beppe ahahha!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci sta dicendo che toppato la formazione in pieno



Ha tolto i due ammoniti.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Beppone sta emulando galliani quando Silvio chiuse i rubinetti. Parametri zero finiti a gogò.


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma è la telecronaca del tifoso o quella normale?


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2022)

La faccia di Bastoni era scurissima


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Udinese per ora nettamente superiore


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

L'udinese va al triplo.
L'inter prova ad addormentare la partita dal 5'.

Occhi ad acerbi come centrale, guardate bene cosa implica avere un centrale che vede solo l'uscita a sinistra con l'interno e che porta palla solo verso un lato.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Vergognosi i nerazzurri che chiedono sempre gialli.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

La vincono come al solito all’ultimo. Evitate di farvi il sangue acido a guardarla. Io oramai evito


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Dumfries ahhahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Dumfries dovrebbe darsi allippica , come equino. 
Col calcio ci azzecca nulla.

Udinese che per ora ha surclassato gli ingiocabili sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La vincono come al solito all’ultimo. Evitate di farvi il sangue acido a guardarla. Io oramai evito


Nemmeno quotato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Scandaloso Deulofeu


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Aldilà di questa partita dove le melme sculeranno come al solito l'Udinese è veramente interessante quest'anno. 
Se giocano così tutta la stagione possono puntare alla Conference League.


----------



## Ambrole (18 Settembre 2022)

Cmq questo regolamento è assurdo, ammonire darmian perché becao si butta di testa sul suo piede


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Impressionante la fisicità dell'Udinese. Hanno vinto tutti i duelli, e recuperato tutte le seconde palle.....bellissimo.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Cioè hai Pereyra che da lì ha ficcato dentro la palla del pari e fai battere quel pippone spagnolo che o tira teso direttamente fuori quando la mette in mezzo (poverino gli è scappata la palla) o tira direttamente in curva?!?!?!?!? ma il cervello!?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Non guardatela, sentite a me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Bastoni l'ha presa bene


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bastoni l'ha presa bene


Seggiolino bello resistente comunque


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bastoni l'ha presa bene


Pereyra a fine primo tempo ha dichiarato: "Bastoni deve rientrare in campo, subito".


----------



## Ambrole (18 Settembre 2022)

Quanto è che vale bastoni?


----------



## Giofa (18 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq questo regolamento è assurdo, ammonire darmian perché becao si butta di testa sul suo piede


Io ormai non capisco più se son commenti ironici o seri


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quanto è che vale bastoni?



Un due di bastoni


----------



## kipstar (18 Settembre 2022)

partita orribile.....che va in prime time in asia.....

imho


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io ormai non capisco più se son commenti ironici o seri



Seri ovviamente, mica si scherza con i fenomeni


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

La coordinazione di udogie sulla palla è fuori dalla norma.
Top.


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Settembre 2022)

Questi son capacissimi di vincerla al 98°, come a Lecce, con una palla vagante che sbatte sulla minchia di dumfries.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La coordinazione di udogie sulla palla è fuori dalla norma.
> Top.



Anche con le mani ci sa fare


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Dumfries 50 mln.
Ok. 

Blackout.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Presi a pallate dal toro.
Presi a pallate dall'udinese.

Ma fanno punti.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Presi a pallate dal toro.
> Presi a pallate dall'udinese.
> 
> Ma fanno *punti*.



Schifo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Schifo.


Su questo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Non guardatela


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Nooooooooooo

Comunque Deulofeu peggiore dell'Udinese finora.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Mi dicono Beto capra.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Brozo salta la prossima


----------



## R41D3N (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nooooooooooo
> 
> Comunque Deulofeu peggiore dell'Udinese finora.


Prima Beto poi lui....Cosa si sono mangiati!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Brozo salta la prossima


Con la Roma. Potrebbe scapparci il pareggiotto, chissà...


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

SEI UN CESSO DEU


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Con la Roma. Potrebbe scapparci il pareggiotto, chissà...


Figurati. Mou si scanserà godendoci pure.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Con la Roma. Potrebbe scapparci il pareggiotto, chissà...


Scherzi? Quando vede l'Inda il Mou si mette in ginocchio di spalle in trepidante attesa.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Nooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

La guardo fino al 95°, poi spengo.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Basta Deulofeu, tiralo fuori per favore...


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

L'Inter un altro gol lo fa sicuro. L'Udinese non credo purtroppo.


----------



## kipstar (18 Settembre 2022)

la sensazione che ho guardandoli è una sensazione di gioco casuale.....rimpalli....scontri ..rinvii alla cieca.....


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Una lotta tra carri armati


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2022)

Incredibile un tiro a segno


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Dopo sta sculata vincono al 200%. Al 89esimo spengo.


----------



## UDG (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nooooooooooooo


Cosa è successo?


----------



## Stex (18 Settembre 2022)

Inter più ammoniti oggi che l’anno scorso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2022)

Palo incredibile di Deu


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo?


Palo di Deulofeu


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Cosa è successo?


Palo Udinese


----------



## kipstar (18 Settembre 2022)

robe assurde.....noi ne avremmo già presi 2....


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma sparati Deulofeu!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

A che minuto fanno il goal in mischia col ginocchio le melme? Io dico 91°


----------



## Antokkmilan (18 Settembre 2022)

Ci vuole il pallottoliere qui. La cosa ridicola, che devo sentire dai loro “tifosi” che il Milan è fortunato…da brividi.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2022)

1-2 nel recupero neanche quotato


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Inzaghi oggi se la prenderà con la morte della regina.
Curioso di sentirlo dopo questa prestazione da ingiocabili.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2022)

Comunque dovrebbero studiare scientificamente il culo di questi escrementi... Cioè... Fanno sacrifici pagani? Usano stregoni? Danzano intorno al fuoco due ore prima della partita? Boh...


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

vabbè è chiaro, Gosens è diventato un paracarro. Inzaghi gli preferisce persino Darmian e D'Ambrosio adattati sulla sinistra oltre a Di Marco.


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Settembre 2022)

Stanno giocando perfino peggio della juve questa partita solo che sappiamo che in qualche modo la vinceranno


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> vabbè è chiaro, Gosens è diventato un paracarro. Inzaghi gli preferisce persino Darmian e D'Ambrosio adattati sulla sinistra oltre a Di Marco.


E vale comunque 30 milioni


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Quanto sta sprecando l'udinese, sembra di vedere le nostre partite


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Goooooooooooooooplllllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2022)

Oh finalmente. Poteva essere 4-1


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Gooooool 
Gooooll

Limone suuuuca


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

*Goooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Settembre 2022)

E' qui che si godeeee


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

2-1


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Ok, spengo adesso.
La remuntada al 98 non la reggo.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Gol su calcio piazzato regalato da De Vrij! Il karma ahahha ahahaha


----------



## Milanoide (18 Settembre 2022)

Bellissimo. Molto sottovalutata zebra 2


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Per ora comunque grande Inter, a parte il blackout di un mese.


----------



## First93 (18 Settembre 2022)

Bijooooooooooolllll


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

gooooooooooooooool


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

De Vrai che fa?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooollllll mer*****************************eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Settembre 2022)

Goooooooollllllll


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ancora.



Mi cito


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Segnare all’Inter da calcio piazzato, giusto l’udinese poteva riuscirci


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Hanno preso due gol da piazzato : dio esiste e non accetta i blackout.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2022)

Deulofeu inguardabile. Arriva in area e si perde


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Deulofeu inguardabile. Arriva in area e si perde


È stracotto, ma quel mona di Sottil non lo cambia


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

Limone sembra un cartone animato


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Eccolo li Silvestri che fa la puttanat*


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Madonna Gatto Silvestro cosa combina


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2022)

Non c'è niente. Vediamo se il var fa il regalo come al solito


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gol su calcio piazzato regalato da De Vrij! Il karma ahahha ahahaha


Quando stai pareggiando e il tuo ultimo cambio è mettere un centrale per un altro centrale hai fatto subito capire cosa speri di fare: pareggio e se deretani abbastanza un gol sul finale. Tra l'altro se quello che metti dentro è De Vrij che sta giocando la peggior stagione..


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Non guardatela. Spegnete tutto. Ora doppietta del Toro Lautaro


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Fuorigioco che vanifica la sceneggiata di Lautaro


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Parata laser di Handa


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente. Vediamo se il var fa il regalo come al solito


Anche ci avessero provato sarebbe stato alquanto impossibile visto che Lautaro era un metro in fuorigioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2022)

Sono treeeeeeeee


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Settembre 2022)

LOL


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

E sono 3.
Vabbè io la stavo guardando. Mi dispiace se non la stavate guardando.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> questa la perdiamo. i friulani sono stellari per ora, in modalità Barcellona 2010-11



Ma voi siete fortizzzzzimi


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

Godimento spaziale interstellareeeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Ecco cosa si meritano i trombettieri che esultano per la vittoria rubata contro il toro.

Dio esiste e non è ingiocabile.

Goool
Godo come un porco maialone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Nooooooo ho spento e non ho visto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Settembre 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ora è finita


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Umiliati ahahhaHhHH


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Acerbi studia da De Vrij cit.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll*


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Auguri all'inter per la vittoria della stella. 
Seconda a destra e poi affancculo.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

gooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Settembre 2022)

E' qui che si godeeee ancoraaa


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Settembre 2022)

Che comica


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Doppio assist di Deulo
Marelli intanto si inventa un possibile fuorigioco di un giocatore che non c'entra niente con l'azione.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Marelli quasi piange


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Voglio la rissa finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahah Marello voleva il VAR


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2022)

#secerachalanoglu


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Doppio assist di Deulo
> Marelli intanto si inventa un possibile fuorigioco di un giocatore che non c'entra niente con l'azione.
> Pazzesco.


Ad avercelo deulofeu


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Grandissima goduria! La giornata inizia bene.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

Piangi Limone! Fai una limonata! hahaha


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ahahahah Marello voleva il VAR


È in lacrime ora


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)

#secerahakanchacanoglu


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Ora prendo il vino buono e mi ascolto il limone col gozzo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ora è già una bella domenica


----------



## Metapiro (18 Settembre 2022)

Deulofeu vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

l'anno scorso 4 sconfitte su 38, quest'anno 3 sconfitte su 7.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

La vittoria con l'Udinese alla prima assume tutto un altro valore, alla fine è come se avessimo già affrontato un altra big.


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Settembre 2022)

E' qui che si gode???


----------



## numero 3 (18 Settembre 2022)

GODO


----------



## Prealpi (18 Settembre 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

L'Inter 3 sconfitte su 7 partite e altre 3 pere subite.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Comunque li hanno arati, Inter senza esterni, gioco, verve, difesa pietosa, lenta, messi male su palla inattiva, Skrignar che la mette, squadraccia senza senso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ricordiamo che senza i furti con Torino e Lecce sarebbero in orbita Monza


----------



## galianivatene (18 Settembre 2022)

Gli ingiocabilissimi, che underperformance stasera! 

Adesso mi domando se abbiamo overperformato noi con l’Udinese, o questi ultimi abbiano overperformato oggi con gli Ingiocabili, ma se così fosse resterebbe da capire il Derby, se c’è stata una over o una sub performance di una delle due squadre, o entrambe le cose… 

però una cosa è certa, questo Scudetto può perderlo soltanto l’Inter, non scherziamo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

@KILPIN_91 gli ingiocabili sono a pezzi


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)

Comunque io credo che quest'anno sia davvero l'anno del Napoli.. per la legge dei grandi numeri un campionato dovranno pure vincerlo.
Noi siamo ancora una bella squadra, non lo so potevamo fare un mercato importante e mettere la freccia invece a tratti sembriamo pure peggiorati.
Boh


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso 4 sconfitte su 38, quest'anno 3 sconfitte su 7.


Non mi aspettavo questa bellissima Inter


----------



## Ambrole (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso 4 sconfitte su 38, quest'anno 3 sconfitte su 7.


Eh ma loro so sono mossi bene sul mercato, come la Juve

Sai Micca hanno quei tirchi di Elliot eh


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La vittoria con l'Udinese alla prima assume tutto un altro valore, alla fine è come se avessimo già affrontato un altra big.


Peccato che pure quella come il derby, il Napoli e la Juve fra 3 settimane sono tutte a San Siro. Nel girone di ritorno saremo sempre in trasferta...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter 3 sconfitte su 7 partite e altre 3 pere subite.



9 gol presi in tre partite


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Settembre 2022)

Vediamo se spiaze riuscirà nell'impresa di dire che meritavano almeno il pari


----------



## JoKeR (18 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque li hanno arati, Inter senza esterni, gioco, verve, difesa pietosa, lenta, messi male su palla inattiva, Skrignar che la mette, squadraccia senza senso.


A fine partita sento il commentatore chiedere alla seconda voce: “Cosa ha fatto di più l’Udinese per vincere? Quale è stata la differenza?”
O sono cieco io (non ho visto però tutta la partita, massimo 60 minuti) o l’Udinese li ha arati come intensità e occasioni da gol.
L’Inter ha una gran fortuna: le altre non sono scappate e le potrà riprendere in fretta… altrimenti per loro sarebbero stati ***…
Però noi abbiamo già giocato anche contro questa super Udinese per cui va bene lo stesso..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Inzaghi che leva gli ammoniti al 30° del primo tempo e leva un difensore per un difensore sull'1-1 che risulterà decisivo per la sconfitta (Acerbi per De Vrij che regala il corner del 2-1), roba da ritardati mentali.


----------



## Ambrole (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque io credo che quest'anno sia davvero l'anno del Napoli.. per la legge dei grandi numeri un campionato dovranno pure vincerlo.
> Noi siamo ancora una bella squadra, non lo so potevamo fare un mercato importante e mettere la freccia invece a tratti sembriamo pure peggiorati.
> Boh


Siamo primi in campionato,primi in Champions, giochiamo bene e questo grazie anche al fatto che abbiamo condotto un mercato sensato, non alla c...o come Juve e inter


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

menomale che motta è andato al bologna. ora chi prendono al posto di spiaze?


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

E stasera gli #InzaghiOut si sprecheranno. Che godimento


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> menomale che motta è andato al bologna. ora chi prendono al posto di spiaze?


Ci sarebbe De Zerbi(no).


----------



## galianivatene (18 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che senza i furti con Torino e Lecce sarebbero in orbita Monza


nel senso che tra poco il Monza li acquisisce in un tribunale fallimentare, realizzando il sogno proibito quarantennale dell’attuale patron brianzolo? 

Magari prendono poi un centravanti dall’Olanda, un paio di treccine dal Suriname e vincono tutto per i prossimi 25 anni.


----------



## Rudi84 (18 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi che leva gli ammoniti al 30° del primo tempo e leva un difensore per un difensore sull'1-1 che risulterà decisivo per la sconfitta (Acerbi per De Vrij che regala il corner del 2-1), roba da ritardati mentali.


A inzaghi non piacciono neanche i simpson perchè sono gialli


----------



## Franco (18 Settembre 2022)

L'Inter ha poca qualità. E quest'anno hanno perso la solidità difensiva. O ci pensa Lukaku e fa filotto contro i vari Bologna ecc. o rischiano la zona Champions.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe De Zerbi(no).


nemmeno beppone farebbe questo danno. con quella difesa di lumache che si ritrovano prenderebbero 5 pere a partita.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Inter 3 sconfitte su 7 partite e altre 3 pere subite.



A meno di clamorose sorprese sono già fuori dalla lotta scudetto. E' praticamente impossibile che vinca chi è arrivato a quota 3 KO già a settembre.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Troppo forte ed ingiocabile questa Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Da notare che in sta partita ci sono stati 3 gol su calci da fermo, peccato che noi in queste occasioni siamo imbarazzanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Da notare che in sta partita ci sono stati 3 gol su calci da fermo, peccato che noi in queste occasioni siamo imbarazzanti.


È già tanto non beccarne sui piazzati.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco un Udinese coriacea la spunta su un Inter sfortunata che aveva dominato 80 minuti

...

Non ho visto la partita ma direi che i due cambi al 30' non sono un bel segnale. Presto saluteremo Limone


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Settembre 2022)

Bastoncino è nervoso...


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2022)

Pensavo che la grigliata all'aperto fosse la top goduria del pranzo, invece ci sono sempre gli invincibili a farci spruzzare.


----------



## Mika (18 Settembre 2022)

E noi l'abbiamo battuta alla prima 4-2 e c'era chi in TV ha detto che "il Milan ha vinto ma prendere due goal dall'Udinese è un allarme"


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> menomale che motta è andato al bologna. ora chi prendono al posto di spiaze?


Non prendono nessuno, non hanno soldi. A meno di crollo verticale resta Limone.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Bellissima Udinese, vittoria strameritata.

Fisicità più tecnica più velocità più palle inattive. Se gioca così può vincere contro chiunque.

inter dominata sui suoi punti di forza.

Per essere coretti bisogna dire che l'Inter con la costruzione dal basso non ha superato una volta il centrocampo, mentre l Udinese ha superato sistematicamente il centrocampo con lancio lungo e andando a giocare sulle seconde palle.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Settembre 2022)

Non dimenticate che mancava Chala, vorrei vedere le altre squadre senza un fuoriclasse del genere, siete i soliti milanisti...... 
......ciao ciao Limne


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A meno di clamorose sorprese sono già fuori dalla lotta scudetto. E' praticamente impossibile che vinca chi è arrivato a quota 3 KO già a settembre.


Per me perdono pure la prossima contro Melminho, hanno pure Brozovic squalificato che per loro è come Leao per noi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Settembre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E stasera gli #InzaghiOut si sprecheranno. Che godimento


Sono entrato su Facebook e già si sprecano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Madonna ho rimesso un attimo Dazn e ho visto Pazzini e Matri che commentano il post partita, che incubi che mi fanno tornare in mente.


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Anche oggi l’Inter l’hanno persa loro e hanno fatto un regalo, non sono stati arati


----------



## sacchino (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma Inter e Juve non erano le regine del mercato?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Datemi limone...


----------



## maxxxxi222 (18 Settembre 2022)

Peccato, fosse finita nei primi 5 minuti avremmo vinto. Semicit.

Scherzi a parte, quello che mi sorprende è la totale fragilità difensiva


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Madonna ho rimesso un attimo Dazn e ho visto Pazzini e Matri che commentano il post partita, che incubi che mi fanno tornare in mente.


Potrebbe andare peggio : manca Montolivo.


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2022)

La differenza tra Inzaghi junior e Conte pare piuttosto evidente


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

Spiaze™.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

Che dice PIF?
Lo vuole ancora sto squadrone?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potrebbe andare peggio : manca Montolivo.


Con la fascia di capitano


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

A me piace un sacco Arslan.
Comunque stasera è importantissimo non perdere.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma Inter e Juve non erano le regine del mercato?



Le regine del mercato ma le vecchie bagasce del campionato


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Inzaghi era soddisfatto dei primi minuti secondo dazn.
È colpa del blackout . Ok.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Chi è questa inviata di DAZn? Ah però...


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se spiaze riuscirà nell'impresa di dire che meritavano almeno il pari


"Se nel calcio non esistessero i calci d'angolo, oggi saremmo qui a parlare di un pareggio, e per di più ottenuto dall'Udinese al 95.mo"


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non prendono nessuno, non hanno soldi. A meno di crollo verticale resta Limone.


4 sconfitte in 8 partite è un ruolino di marcia simile a quello di Giampaolo al Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi è questa inviata di DAZn? Ah però...



Ilaria Alesso. Ottimo acquisto, brava


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

La prossima c'è la Roma e saranno senza Brozovic, c'è il rischio per loro di perdere la metà delle partite giocate in stagione tra coppa e campionato (sarebbero già 5 sconfitte su 10 partite se perdono con la Roma dopo le sconfitte con la Lazio, Milan, Bayern Monaco e Udinese).


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

Mamma mia mi ero perso questo risultato. GODO


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sono entrato su Facebook e già si sprecano



Ti consiglio anche i canali degli influencers perdazzurri su Ytube... c'è già da divertirsi hahahahaha


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> 4 sconfitte in 8 partite è un ruolino di marcia simile a quello di Giampaolo al Milan.


La classifica è ancora corta. Per me almeno che non venga scaricato dallo spogliatoio è ancora ben saldo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Settembre 2022)




----------



## LukeLike (18 Settembre 2022)

Sono fortunati che alla prossima arriva a San Siro l'amico Mufrigno, 3 punti già in cassaforte.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> La classifica è ancora corta. Per me almeno che non venga scaricato dallo spogliatoio è ancora ben saldo.


Oggi secondo me ha voluto fenomenare e sbattere in faccia a tutti il ritorno della grande Inda con Acerbi titolare, poi ha seccato i cambi, in toto, pur prendendo sempre sotto, De Vrai entra e la perde lui in marcatura, il doppio cambio nel pt è una scemata, non si fa, secondo me è in crisi nera e sa perfettamente che senza esterni non si va da nessuna parte, non c'è il creatore di gioco, l'apritore, fanno fatica a fare tutto e i giocatori sono svuotati, chi per altre beghe di mercato chi perché è sostanzialmente bollito o tanto mediocre.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Settembre 2022)

Una mattinata di lavoro e scopro solo ora che gli indomabili e ingiocabili hanno perso. Ulteriore booster per il proseguimento della giornata


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2022)

Che succede ? Cit. 

Certo che questi qua senza lubamba non vanno da nessuna parte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

va be ma questi fan pena già dallo scorso anno, non mi capacito di quanti punti siano riusciti a fare.
senza lukaku poi sono la prostituta di tutti.
ahahahha che bello però quando perdono.

ribadisco che la quota scudetto di quest'anno sarà più bassa. nessuna squadra può fare tanti punti a parte noi se ingrana origi.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2022)

Comunque l'Udinese, e l'ho detto la prima giornata, è forte. Con le giuste proporzioni ha seguito il modello Milan, che ha seguito il modello Atalanta, ossia prendere calciatori di gamba, intensità, ritmo in grado di ribaltare il campo....e questa cosa in Italia fa la differenza. 

PS: a proposito di calciatori con queste caratteristiche il Milan da troppo tempo è senza Rebic, ci toccherà trovare un nuovo calciatore li davanti con queste caratteristiche.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Sui social tifosi delle m… impazziti


----------



## LukeLike (18 Settembre 2022)

Il mercato dell'Inter 2022-2023:

-Correa riscattato per 23,6 milioni.
-Lukaku in prestito secco per 8 milioni.
-Asllani in prestito per 4 milioni + 12 di riscatto.
-Bellanova in prestito per 4 milioni + 6 di riscatto.
-Onana a 0.
-Mkhitaryan a 0.
-Acerbi a 0.

Signore e signori, Don Beppe Marotta!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Il due di bastoni


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be ma questi fan pena già dallo scorso anno, non mi capacito di quanti punti siano riusciti a fare.
> senza lukaku poi sono la prostituta di tutti.
> ahahahha che bello però quando perdono.
> 
> ribadisco che la quota scudetto di quest'anno sarà più bassa. nessuna squadra può fare tanti punti a parte noi se ingrana origi.



Hai detto bene, prostituta.
In quanto bagasce e figli di altrettante colleghe, chissà come godono a farsi sbattere ogni partita.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il mercato dell'Inter 2022-2023:
> 
> -Correa riscattato per 23,6 milioni.
> -Lukaku in prestito secco per 8 milioni.
> ...



Farebbe bene a darsi al curling.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ora la nostra vittoria contro l'Udinese assume un altro sapore anche per loro. 

Lo avevamo detto subito che quell'Udinese sarebbe stata tosta per tutte


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il due di bastoni



Comunque incredibile il lavoro di valorizzazione che riesce a fare con i difensori Antonio Conte. Fino a due anni fa Skriniar, De Vrij e Bastoni erano insuperabili, tra i migliori difensori al mondo, valutazioni alle stelle. Oggi cosa valgono? Senza la preparazione di Conte valgono la metà della metà.


----------



## shevchampions (18 Settembre 2022)

Desiderio personale: oggi il Monza vince, la Juve esonera Allegri, che va all’Inter al posto di Inzaghi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

che montato bastoni, ma pensa di esser forte?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Inzaghi: Sconfitta che fa meditare. I cambi? Erano ammoniti.​


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque incredibile il lavoro di valorizzazione che riesce a fare con i difensori Antonio Conte. Fino a due anni fa Skriniar, De Vrij e Bastoni erano insuperabili, tra i migliori difensori al mondo, valutazioni alle stelle. Oggi cosa valgono? Senza la preparazione di Conte valgono la metà della metà.


Conte sa dare un'organizzazione difensiva molto pragmatica, limita il più possibile il raggio d'azione e dà pochi compiti, mettendoci poi una preparazione atletica maniacale che esalta il tutto e limita molto i difetti individuali. Infatti con Conte è solo quando questi errori individuali emergono che la squadra prende gol, mai per errori collettivi.


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi: Sconfitta che fa meditare. I cambi? Erano ammoniti.​


Domanda: perché Brozovic e Skriniar non li togli mai nemmeno se ammoniti? Fanno schifo le riserve?

Questo modo di ragionare è molto pericoloso poi, i giocatori avranno paura di fare interventi duri o con un certo potenziale di errore perché sanno che vengono tolti se prendono il cartellino.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che montato bastoni, ma pensa di esser forte?


E non poco..


Ora vado a gustarmi qualche trombettiere sul tubo va.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (18 Settembre 2022)

Peccato, fosse finita nei primi 5 minuti avremmo vinto. Semicit.

Scherzi a parte, quello che mi sorprende è la totale fragilità difensiva


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma è finito il blackout?
Ah no , prendo la torcia.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2022)

Leggo su Twitter che secondo gli interisti la rosa è comunque fortissima, il problema è Limone, il salvatore è Onana al posto di Handanovic


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Leggo su Twitter che secondo gli interisti la rosa è comunque fortissima, il problema è Limone, il salvatore è Onana al posto di Handanovic


E asslani?
Il modric ingiocabile. 

Ora ho capito il perché del blackout: sono fulminati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il mercato dell'Inter 2022-2023:
> 
> -Correa riscattato per 23,6 milioni.
> -Lukaku in prestito secco per 8 milioni.
> ...


Marotta è l'Allegri dei dirigenti: sembra un genio solo quando ha una squadra molto più forte/ricca delle altre.


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco un Udinese coriacea la spunta su un Inter sfortunata che aveva dominato 80 minuti
> 
> ...
> 
> Non ho visto la partita ma direi che i due cambi al 30' non sono un bel segnale. *Presto saluteremo Limone*


Purtroppo è così


----------



## evideon (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque io credo che quest'anno sia davvero l'anno del Napoli.. per la legge dei grandi numeri un campionato dovranno pure vincerlo.
> Noi siamo ancora una bella squadra, non lo so potevamo fare un mercato importante e mettere la freccia invece a tratti sembriamo pure peggiorati.
> Boh


Vediamo stasera cosa ci dirà il campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

non hanno i soldi per cambiare l'allenatore.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Settembre 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio anche i canali degli influencers perdazzurri su Ytube... c'è già da divertirsi hahahahaha


Sì, mi faccio tutto il giro a ogni loro sconfitta. Tranne Mastrangelo perché a quel coso visualizzazioni non ne regalo


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Leggo su Twitter che secondo gli interisti la rosa è comunque fortissima, il problema è Limone, il salvatore è Onana al posto di Handanovic


Che spasso vedere melme e ladri distrutti e che incolpano i loro allenatori 

Gli stessi che venivano considerati vincenti fino all' altro giorno 

Qui abbiamo la palla di vetro, è dal colpo Higuain che abbiamo previsto il declino ovino 

Per l' Inter sono un pò più stupito, ma riflettendoci sono un pò cotti pure loro.
Non sanno che portiere schierare, dietro De Vrij è finito, Skriniar ha la testa ormai altrove.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Settembre 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Marotta è l'Allegri dei dirigenti: sembra un genio solo quando ha una squadra molto più forte/ricca delle altre.



Due incapaci del genere solo negli anni 20 di questo secolo potevano prosperare...


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Settembre 2022)

Alla fine si scopre che il miracolo l'hanno fatto loro l'anno scorso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Marotta è l'Allegri dei dirigenti: sembra un genio solo quando ha una squadra molto più forte/ricca delle altre.



Quando la Juve vinceva ed aveva una squadra forte, lo dicevo che fosse incapace, sai le lotte qui dentro?
Capace di vincere soprattutto grazie agli arbitri pagati profumatamente o senza avversari come con la gobba e spesso e volentieri questi due elementi c'erano in contemporanea


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine si scopre che il miracolo l'hanno fatto loro l'anno scorso.


altro che. 
inspiegabili i loro 84 punti. hanno avuto un gran culo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (18 Settembre 2022)

Disastri prevedibili da chiunque non avesse le fette di salame sugli occhi e/o avesse un'agenda anti-milanista.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

È solo colpa del pellet.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma gallina padovana che dice ?
Anala.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sì, mi faccio tutto il giro a ogni loro sconfitta. Tranne Mastrangelo perché a quel coso visualizzazioni non ne regalo


Fintissimo e probabilmente pure gobbo.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Il tifoso interista è come un nobile caduto in rovina.
Pare quel conte di amici miei ..


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2022)

Comunque a giocatori invertiti ora staremmo a parlare di un 1-3 per gli ingiocabili. 
Io sto con limone.


----------



## Raryof (18 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine si scopre che il miracolo l'hanno fatto loro l'anno scorso.


Ne hanno fatto un altro al contrario quando hanno spedito a calci Perisic per sostituirlo con un pacco bollito che ad oggi viene dopo Di Marco e Darmian.
Squadra costruita davvero male, tra Correa e Gosens sono 50 mln buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine si scopre che il miracolo l'hanno fatto loro l'anno scorso.



Io questo lo dico dall'anno scorso...una squadra di cessi salvata dagli arbitri e da un Perisic oltre ogni previsione


----------



## kekkopot (18 Settembre 2022)

Ero fuori casa e non riuscito a collegarmi prima, ma è qui che si gode?
Spero che il Milan non mi rovini una giornata che finora è stata eccezionale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Settembre 2022)

Uno scudetto vinto non sanno manco loro contro una squadra nettamente superiore con un allenatore già fuori da dicembre e tutta la squadra senza stipendio ed un anno di ruberie con una squadra scandalosa senza cambi, ora godo

Somari


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

michele borrelli a 1.47  https://youtu.be/_3uH9ZsYC2Q?t=6419


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sì, mi faccio tutto il giro a ogni loro sconfitta. Tranne Mastrangelo perché a quel coso visualizzazioni non ne regalo


Gli Utuber del calcio sono affidabili come non so cosa. Costretti a parlare bene di tutti e fare lo show quando la loro squadra perde (perché la gente si aspetta quello e vuole vedere quello).


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Scenario da fantacalcio, ma se Inzaghi e Allegri resistono fino a fine stagione poi non mi stupirei se si scambiassero le panchine.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Scenario da fantacalcio, ma se Inzaghi e Allegri resistono fino a fine stagione poi non mi stupirei se si scambiassero le panchine.


inzaghi se fallisce all'inter può allenare solo la fiorentina, il torino se proprio in emergenza allenatori il napoli e l'atalanta. allegri se rimane beppone può andare alle melme, speriamo


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> inzaghi se fallisce all'inter può allenare solo la fiorentina, il torino se proprio in emergenza allenatori il napoli e l'atalanta. allegri se rimane beppone può andare alle melme, speriamo


Eh ma Limone non accetterebbe un downgrade del genere. Oltretutto l'Inter non potrebbe permettersi di tenere Limone sul divano e pagare pure Allegri. Proprio per questo lo scambio sarebbe ideale, perché Allegri tra voglia di rivalsa e piccola buonuscita potrebbe costare quanto Limone, che però invece di stare a casa si sposterebbe sul libro paga Gobbo. 

Però è fantamercato perché intanto dovrebbero arrivare entrambi a fine stagione


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Scenario da fantacalcio, ma se Inzaghi e Allegri resistono fino a fine stagione poi non mi stupirei se si scambiassero le panchine.



Un bello scenario invertito, sì. 
Un po' come vomitare dal sedere e defecare dalla bocca.


----------

